# Classic Turkey Calls



## MidwestHunter71 (10 mo ago)

I know in recent years the popularity of classic calls are making a comeback, its crazy to see what they fetch for sometimes on ebay. Especially for a "new, but old stock" of X product.....so got me thinking, anyone want to share their classic favorite calls?
-I found some old Lohman pot calls I liked......the glass and aluminum sounded good
-Primos came back out with the Purple Heart series, I picked up a couple new lil purple hearts for this year


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I still love my lucky clucker, nothing makes birds more comfortable when they're right on top of you. It makes perfect soft clucks, purrs and yelps that birds use amongst themselves while feeding. I learned these very quiet sounds from domestic turkeys that my great grand parents had when I was a kid, turkeys can hear them much further than us humans, we can barely pick them up from at most 20 yards or so.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Clucks and purrs on my old aluminum pot from Primos...and the black diaphragms from A-Way calls in Michigan...raspy 4 reed...got a box FULLLL of calls but those are my 2 go to calls


----------



## MidwestHunter71 (10 mo ago)

miked913 said:


> I still love my lucky clucker, nothing makes birds more comfortable when they're right on top of you. It makes perfect soft clucks, purrs and yelps that birds use amongst themselves while feeding. I learned these very quiet sounds from domestic turkeys that my great grand parents had when I was a kid, turkeys can hear them much further than us humans, we can barely pick them up from at most 20 yards or so.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Oh yeah, I've seen those over the years but never owned/tried one. Very cool


----------



## MidwestHunter71 (10 mo ago)

joekacz said:


> Clucks and purrs on my old aluminum pot from Primos...and the black diaphragms from A-Way calls in Michigan...raspy 4 reed...got a box FULLLL of calls but those are my 2 go to calls


I have seen those black a-way calls but never tried one myself.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My go to fave is my Power Crystal pot call and a old HS strut dbl raspy galss call


----------



## MidwestHunter71 (10 mo ago)

floater99 said:


> My go to fave is my Power Crystal pot call and a old HS strut dbl raspy galss call


Very cool. The primos power crystal? I had a knight and hale glass pot that man i wish i would have bought a couple back in the day for the future. Haha


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Lynch full proof box call. Every turkey I’ve ever called in since I was 14 came to that call. Something about that raspy yelp and cluck. And one of the best fly down cackles that exists.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Not real old but the Blodgett Glass and there Double Trouble that were made in corning new york are some of my go too and on windy days old Quaker boy boat paddle and mouth call is chestnut ridge triple v that were made right here in ohio .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i've used a bunch of turkey calls over the years… They all work. I stay with your affordable ones from HS (hunter specialty)... primos calls are affordable too… I would love to get into Woodhaven… But they only make calls for rich people ... lol. I cannot justify $100 for a slate. decoys are the same… I'm so fed up with Bass Pro and Cabela's mostly selling Avian X Decoys that cost $80to 100 more. I still go with the tried and true 20 bucks for the packable Styrofoam decoys and they work just fine


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

0utwest said:


> Not real old but the Blodgett Glass and there Double Trouble that were made in corning new york are some of my go too and on windy days old Quaker boy boat paddle and mouth call is chestnut ridge triple v that were made right here in ohio .


The boat paddle can reach out there and get their attention for sure. It’s always in my vest.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I love the boat paddle for a locating call in my vest always also


----------



## MidwestHunter71 (10 mo ago)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Lynch full proof box call. Every turkey I’ve ever called in since I was 14 came to that call. Something about that raspy yelp and cluck. And one of the best fly down cackles that exists.


Hmmm never tried that one. Heck yeah, sounds like its been worth its weight in gokd for ya.


----------



## MidwestHunter71 (10 mo ago)

9Left said:


> i've used a bunch of turkey calls over the years… They all work. I stay with your affordable ones from HS (hunter specialty)... primos calls are affordable too… I would love to get into Woodhaven… But they only make calls for rich people ... lol. I cannot justify $100 for a slate. decoys are the same… I'm so fed up with Bass Pro and Cabela's mostly selling Avian X Decoys that cost $80to 100 more. I still go with the tried and true 20 bucks for the packable Styrofoam decoys and they work just fine


Yeah i hear ya. Ive looked at them but cant seem to pull the cash out for woodhaven.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

0utwest said:


> Not real old but the Blodgett Glass and there Double Trouble that were made in corning new york are some of my go too and on windy days old Quaker boy boat paddle and mouth call is chestnut ridge triple v that were made right here in ohio .


That Blodgett Double trouble is an excellent call. And for a fairly inexpensive call that Primos Power Crystal will get er’ done as well.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

I had an HS Strut slate witch, my go to call for a pot call. Sweet sounding slate till I broke it last year and I can’t find another one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71 (10 mo ago)

PG2 said:


> I had an HS Strut slate witch, my go to call for a pot call. Sweet sounding slate till I broke it last year and I can’t find another one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that sucks….which model was it, do you know? Or have a picture of the broken one?


----------

